# Colson clippers resto



## DMNCLNR (Aug 7, 2011)

Slowly gathering parts and decided I needed a build thread.

Here's what I started with






Girls bike mostly complete and besides a lot of surface rust everything is workable.





Guys frame and tank I picked up





First attempt at assembling the guys bike. Still had skip tooth chain and incorrect wheels.


----------



## DMNCLNR (Aug 7, 2011)

Added the springer fork minus the dropouts, decided I wanted to ride it so I put the og fork back on along with the correct wheels, sprocket, and a Stewart Warner speedo.


----------



## DMNCLNR (Aug 7, 2011)

Picked up a girls bike for parts now I have the girls complete minus the wedge headlight, chai guard and a few other pieces.

The girls donor bike after being robbed of it's parts





The girls bike waiting for a few parts 





Picked up a matching speedometer for the girls bike.. Just waiting on parts


----------



## DMNCLNR (Aug 7, 2011)

The guys bike as it sits now


----------



## jpromo (Aug 7, 2011)

Some bikes sure do sport the color rust awesome.. both of those do it so well! I love it.


----------



## hcdsign (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello, i see that you have a colson cushioner fork.  I have a firestone super cruiser with that same fork.  However my fork is missing the drop outs, & all of the supporting hardware.  Would you have any of these items for sale?  Currently i have the fork, with the cushioner rubber spring, & the trusses (that go down to where the drop out / rocker would mount back to the bottom of the fork)  I need all the moving parts on the bottom where the wheel mounts.  I would buy a whole fork if that is what it takes.

Even if you only have one, or if they are in bad shape, i would be interested, as i dont even have a sample to make something close.

Or even if you could take a bunch of close up pictures from the top and sides with a ruler for size reference that would be awesome!!

If this reply seems desperate, its because i am.  ive had the bike for a while now & collected up most of the correct parts.  But i cant find anything even referencing these pieces, or even the fork assembly as far as that goes.

Any help you can throw my way would be greatly appreciated!!

Thank you, Howie.


----------

